# Advice on materials to build a viv?



## JP_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Wonder if someone can give me some advice on building a viv…
After looking at several vivs I've decided to build my own stack, I used to build my own fish tanks years ago and that included cutting the glass, so building a viv can't be any harder, and will definitely be easier to cut the wood…..and I love power tools!! 

So… for a viv.

I'm looking into building a stack 3x2x2 or 4x2x2 vivs…but the advice I need is materials to use…

What kind of wood should I be buying?
Would 18mm chipboard waterproof treated be ok? Or would I need something more robust? 
And does it need to be waterproof treated or can I get away with not being?
Is it 18mm wood all around or the back of the stack can have something thiner?

Glass… suppose standard 4mm will be enough?
All the other bits, like glass runner, vents, etc.. I suppose I can just get off ebay…


Thanks!!!


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

Iv built 2 recently, 1 tortoise table and currently making a leopard gecko viv.

The tortoise table i used 18mm MDF, then covered it with fablon from b&q, then sealed the joint with water proof silicon.

The gecko viv im used 18mm Conti board, silicon in the joints again, then im going to cover in fablon on the outside.

I used 18mm on the back aswell just for extra strength.

The glass runners and handles i got a quote off an ebay seller for £9.50 delivered for top,bottom, sides and two handles

Heres my builds...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/217387-leopard-gecko-new-home-build.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shelled-turtles-tortoise/209883-today-i-start-build.html

What you going to be keeping in the vivs?
Im going to use 4mm glass for the leopard gecko's

Have fun!


----------



## JP_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Oooo.. nice stuff there mate!!

I'm keeping a corn and a royal python...
but want to build at least a 4 stack as i intend to get a common boa and a carpet python...

what you using to put the sides together? just normal screws?


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah,
Normal wood screws, 40mm and 30mm. and then when there screwed in place just run some non toxic water proof silicon down the seams.

4mm glass should be fine. Dont buy the glass first, leave that till last. Wait until you have built evrything up and put the glass runners on, then measure the gap from inside the top runner to the top of the bottom runner. That way it should fit perfect.

The quote I had for the runners were for 3ft long, so maybe a little for for 4ft not much though.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there , what are u making the viv for?
We make vivariums and also sell the runners, vents and handles much cheaper than ebay.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/137144-glass-runners-viv-handles-air.html



for most reptiles 18mm melamine shud be sufficient, but u can always p.m if u need further details.

hope this helps, and good luck with the build


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

for snakes, i would deffo use 18mm on the back, for leo's ive used 3mm white faced hardboard, but a royal could easily push it out, and with it being a 4x stack you want it to be sturdy!

also you could try and get 6mm glass, as again for snakes, they can tend to bang around a bit, and if it was to ever strike at the glass, could cause some damage.

the idea of using MDF then covering it with Fablon is a good idea, only thing is, its quite expensive, but you can get some nice designs lol, imagine a smarties viv, water ripple viv, or even pebbles lol!

i would deffinately seal the viv with a waterproofing especialy for MDF, MDF releases toxins from the glue the wood is made out of, thats why when cutting it you have to use a mask from the dust as if you inhale it, its toxic.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

conti board or marine ply are the 2 best materials IMO. I am currently building a 6 x 3.5 x 2 stack made up of a 2 x 3.5 x 2 for a beardie, and a 4 x 3 x 2 for a costal carpet. All from 18mm conti board except the back which I used 12mm ply, mostly because couldn't get conti board in a big enough sheet, but also becasue its cheaper.

Ply wood must be varnished. Personally I have varnished the inside bottom of the viv, just to make sure its really well sealed. If there are any slight cracks or splits in the melamine covering water will get under it, and you've had it then, the chipboard underneath will swell and break up.

couple of pics, since these were taken I have finished varnishing, will be fitting glass runners tonight.

P.S. Cat is optional


----------



## JP_ (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks for your tips so far everyone!

loobylou... actually I have sent you a PM yesterday to which you replied very quickly, but due to the materials you use (which are good) the price is a bit more than what I want to spend. and the size you have available doesnt suit me, so I've decided to build it as that way I can make it suit my needs.

But I would probably be in contact for the glass runners and vents.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

yes no probs....... it was the runners and vents I meant, not the viv.......


----------



## JP_ (Nov 24, 2008)

bladeblaster... good stuff you have there.. I think I'll go for Contiboard!

btw.. why bladeblaster?? What I see there is a zx10r.. did you sell the blade? you shouldnt!
I have a blade RR3  and a CB500 for the winter


----------



## JP_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Well.. went to B&Q today and bought 7 panels of contiboard... good thing that they cut it there as well.. 
My idea was to build a 4 stack viv, with 2 big vivs and 2 smaller ones...but at B&Q (when I saw the price of contiboard) I decided to build just a 2 stack to start with and see how it goes... 1 big and 1 smaller biv (height wise)
So bought 18mm contiboard, for the whole thing, back as well.
But the back i'm leaving a gap at the top on the whole lenght which will be the vent. so in fact, the back will be 2 separate boards.
Got home and started by drilling the top and bottom boards so the screws have a guide to go in..
Then I added the edging tape to the sides where it will be on sight..was pretty easy... iron on, trim the remaining with a stanley knife and then use a small file to smooth it perfectly.
Here's some pics.
































But had to stop for now as I forgot to buy one of those plastic things that align the wood on a 90deg angle and lock it so it wont move when screwing 2 boars together...
ooo btw... what should I buy to seal it?
I saw a few sealents in B&Q but didnt say if they were toxic or not.. I have clear bathroom sealeant but it doesnt say either, only thing I've seen is saying not to use with aquariums... but I would think that is because it wont be strong enough to hold the water?


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

u need aquarium sealant from most decent aquarium/koi shops


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

JP_ said:


> Well.. went to B&Q today and bought 7 panels of contiboard... good thing that they cut it there as well..
> My idea was to build a 4 stack viv, with 2 big vivs and 2 smaller ones...but at B&Q (when I saw the price of contiboard) I decided to build just a 2 stack to start with and see how it goes... 1 big and 1 smaller biv (height wise)
> So bought 18mm contiboard, for the whole thing, back as well.
> But the back i'm leaving a gap at the top on the whole lenght which will be the vent. so in fact, the back will be 2 separate boards.
> ...


it is toxic that is why you cant use it with aqauriums as loobylou said use aquarium sealant


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

JP_ said:


> bladeblaster... good stuff you have there.. I think I'll go for Contiboard!
> 
> btw.. why bladeblaster?? What I see there is a zx10r.. did you sell the blade? you shouldnt!
> I have a blade RR3  and a CB500 for the winter


Had a 98 Blade RR-W loved that bike and got rid of it very regretfully but it did have 80K miles on it. Tried an RR5 but didn't get on with it loved the zx10 :2thumb:

and like they said, aquarium sealant.


----------



## JP_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok.. I'll go for the aquarium sealent then 
meanwhile..here's the work so far....

I've spent so far a little under £90. Got a really nice metal mesh to go on the back too  
only the glass runners and glass missing now...but they are on their way


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

looking great!....wanna job??


----------



## JP_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Ooo thanks for the compliment!!

I wouldnt mind doing this stuff as a hobby actually!
And considering I had to build all that on my living room floor ( as the garage has 3 bikes in!! :mf_dribble where the carpet gets uneven, all the sides, front and back match perfectly!..well chuffed with my work, considering this was my first viv! :flrt:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

JP_ said:


> Ooo thanks for the compliment!!
> 
> I wouldnt mind doing this stuff as a hobby actually!
> And considering I had to build all that on my living room floor ( as the garage has 3 bikes in!! :mf_dribble where the carpet gets uneven, all the sides, front and back match perfectly!..well chuffed with my work, considering this was my first viv! :flrt:


great job pal...you should have seen the fun I had building two emergency 6ft vivs in the living room...my home looked like a bomb had hit it lol....
















The best place for cheep safe silicone is here pal..I have used it for years
Dow Corning 781 Acetoxy Silicone (Clear) - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys


----------



## JP_ (Nov 24, 2008)

hahahaha!! brilliant stuff!!!
how did you manage to move around the vivs to work on them??
Oo.. and I hope you covered those sides with edging tape! lol

where did you get the wheels on the viv at the back? I might put wheels on mine to be easier to move around.

cheers for the link!


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

JP_ said:


> hahahaha!! brilliant stuff!!!
> how did you manage to move around the vivs to work on them??
> Oo.. and I hope you covered those sides with edging tape! lol
> 
> ...


moving around the vivs was the easy bit pal...getting them upstairs was the hard bit :lol2:
I got the Castor's from machinemart.. and yes the edging strip is now fitted : victory:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

looking good mate, heres the latest on mine.


----------



## JP_ (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking good there... what have you used to attach those bits of wood? what's the white stuff?

mine is finished now..


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

screwed to the sides directly and with a couple of brackets, then some expanding foam to fill gaps & cover brackets, then the white stuff is tile grout to cover the foam. Will paint the grout to blend it in.

Glass runners fitted today. :2thumb:


----------



## _Jay_ (Dec 14, 2008)

Blade blaster, youre cat is exactly the same as mine, with EXACTLY the same collar!!! (ASDA?)
lol


----------

